# sprinklers in garages



## Rick18071 (Jan 18, 2011)

2006 IRC P2904.1.1 says garages are excempt from sprinklers. It does want sprinklers in normally unoccupied concealed spaces in attics and crawl spaces that contain fuel-fired equipment. It also excempts drywalled clothes/linen closets and pantries less than 24 sq. ft.. Does a closet with a gas waterheater in it in the garage need sprinklers?


----------



## docgj (Jan 18, 2011)

I would vote yes it needs to have a sprinkler head. Per the wording in Exception #1 "normally unoccupied concealed spaces that contain fuel-fired equipment.

docgj


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't have the code in front of me, but a closet is not a concealed space.


----------



## docgj (Jan 18, 2011)

Coug Dad,

You are correct not a concealed space but I'm looking at it from the fuel-fired equipment point of view.

docgj


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 18, 2011)

TABLE P2904.2.2 INTERMEDIATE TEMPERATURE SPRINKLERS ARE REQUIREDa,b Water heater, furnace or boiler 3 to 6 inches


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 18, 2011)

If the water heater is in the garage, why does it need a sprinkler?  The water heater is not in a concealed space.  If the water heater is in the garage, without a closet, no sprinkler would be required.  The fact that it is in a closet and not in a concealed space does not increase its hazard to the occupants in the dwelling unit if the closet is separated from the dwelling unit as required for the garage.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree with CG.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps the requirement to protect fuel-fired equipment in the attic is to enhance protection of the occupants due to the limited separation between an attic and the dwelling space below (or to help provide for firefighter vertical ventilation operations on the roof).

Fuel-fire equipment in the garage would be expected to enjoy the level of separation from the dwelling space as prescribed for the garage.

In addition, the 1986-1990 NFIRS and NFPA survey data cited in NFPA 13R/D identifies an identical number of fires starting in a heating equipment room or area as in a bathroom.  There are instances where NFPA 13R/D permits omitting sprinklers from bathrooms.  Therefore, if the same probability exists for a fire involving heating equipment, it would seem reasonable to conclude that sprinklers need not always be provided merely due to the presence of heating equipment.


----------



## AegisFPE (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps the requirement to protect fuel-fired equipment in the attic is to enhance protection of the occupants due to the limited separation between an attic and the dwelling space below (or to help provide for firefighter vertical ventilation operations on the roof).

Fuel-fire equipment in the garage would be expected to enjoy the level of separation from the dwelling space as prescribed for the garage.

In addition, the 1986-1990 NFIRS and NFPA survey data cited in NFPA 13R/D identifies an identical number of fires starting in a heating equipment room or area as in a bathroom.  There are instances where NFPA 13R/D permits omitting sprinklers from bathrooms.  Therefore, if the same probability exists for a fire involving heating equipment, it would seem reasonable to conclude that sprinklers need not always be provided merely due to the presence of heating equipment.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you would not need sprinklers in a garage with a gas water heater because of the drywall separation I would think that you also would not need it in a utilty room in a basement if it had the same drywall separation as required for a garage. But the code doesn't say that, thats why I was questioning about a garage.


----------



## docgj (Jan 19, 2011)

After reading all the reasons that the area doesn't need sprinklers...I agree. The Residential Sprinkler Code is still very new. I'm sure there will be times when I will be wrong on my interpretation of the code.

docgj


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 19, 2011)

RickI812,

Do you have the correct code year and is it the IRC or the IBC? Just watching from the upper balcony, got my cheese hat on!

pc1


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 22, 2011)

2009 IRC. Now I have a gas heater in a garage thats in a basment. Does it need a sprinkler? The code wants what is more specific but also what is more strict.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 22, 2011)

Rick, don't forget, whatever your interpretation is, the builder will argue with you


----------



## conarb (Jan 22, 2011)

You might also want to tell them that if they want the much-touted insurance discount for sprinklers to check with their insurance broker, the insurance companies that actually do give sprinkler discounts require full sprinkling, including garages, attics, and all closets.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad we don't have sprinklers in VA (YET). What a nightmare.


----------



## peach (Jan 30, 2011)

under IPC, I don't think you can do a "dry system" which is what you need in a garage subject to freezing.  Under NFPA 13-R I think you'd have to sprinkle those areas.

Exempt the most dangerous area in a SFD.. brilliant!  Isn't that where we store cars (full of gas), lawnmowers (full of gas).. gas cans (well, full of gas)..


----------

